# Music concerts and events for 2013 summer and spring



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunter Mountain MTN Jam will be awesome.http://mountainjam.com/

Gathering of the Vibes in Connecticut http://gatheringofthevibes.com/ http://gatheringofthevibes.com/history-of-the-vibes

Pennsylvania Mountage Mountain http://www.thepeachmusicfestival.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/GatheringOfTheVibes the line up is coming out today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GatheringOfTheVibes the line up is coming out today.








Phil and friends playing two days and the Black Crows at the Vibes this summer will be epic.


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2013)

Phil for 2 nights at the Vibes...  I may have to do 2 nights now...  

Summer of PHil and Phish for me...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 20, 2013)

I am pretty happy with 2 nights of Phil.


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2013)

Phil with Sco and Medeski...  wow.... wow...  It's like a dream for me...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Bob R said:


> I am pretty happy with 2 nights of Phil.



+420 it will be great times. Hopefully I find a new job my then so I can hang with my girl Mary.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 20, 2013)

Grace Potter sure is making the festival rounds this summer.....


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 19, 2013)

Mountain Folk & Roots Fest 
The Felice Brothers from the Catskills NY are headliners 
http://www.jibberjazz.com/mfr/bands.html

I just saw The Felice Brothers opening for Josh Ritter in Philly last Thursday. Such a cool sound. I had their LP, "Celebration Florida", really like it. After the show i picked up a copy of "Mix Tape" on the recommendation of James Felice. Has the songs from the shows set list that i hadn't heard before and liked. Very cool band! 

...dmc, you know any of these guy's?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 19, 2013)

http://www.newportfolkfest.net/lineup
Strong lineup!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 19, 2013)

http://xpn.org/xponential-music-festival
Another must see line up!

Sadly i have a family function in the midwest that weekend!  dratz and doubble dratz!!!!!!!


----------



## mriceyman (May 19, 2013)

Hey scotty.. Ill have my stand set up selling ice cream, ices, pretzels and smoothies.. Are you going to be attending?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Hey scotty.. Ill have my stand set up selling ice cream, ices, pretzels and smoothies.. Are you going to be attending?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Looks like an awesome time and I'm sure love to try your ice cream truck but unfortunately I just going to one music festival this summer so the one in PA. ( Peach music festival), enjoy hopefully next summer I will make more shows.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2013)

I am missing Mountain Jam this weekend would like to hear how great it up there from who ever is enjoying that music festival.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GatheringOfTheVibes the line up is coming out today.



Just announced today Government Mule will be playing the Vibes, awesome news for sure.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Edd (Jun 7, 2013)

Got back to back shows lined up this weekend:

The Avett Bros with Old Crow Medicine Show at Meadowbrook.  Weather does not look great, though...

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros at The State Theater in Portland.  Very psyched for this one!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jun 7, 2013)

i caught the Avett Bros at last summers xponential music fest and a WXPN "free at noon" live at the world cafe performance by E Sharp and Mag Zero's that spring just prior to the release of their LP Here. Both bands are pretty good live.

Enjoy


----------



## Edd (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot one I'm going to in August:  Slightly Stoopid with Atmosphere opening for them.  Boston Pavilion.  This one I'm particularly excited about.  Not sure what to expect from Atmosphere but they're the main reason I'm going.


----------



## Edd (Jun 7, 2013)

〽❄❅;782388 said:
			
		

> i caught the Avett Bros at last summers xponential music fest and a WXPN "free at noon" live at the world cafe performance by E Sharp and Mag Zero's that spring just prior to the release of their LP Here. Both bands are pretty good live.
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks!  Yeah I've seen the A Bros a couple of times and they are something special live.  First time for E Sharpe!


----------



## phin (Jun 9, 2013)

Phish in Bangor, SPAC x3 and Denver x3 for me this summer.

May have to hit up vibes, the phil lineup looks great.  I'm not a huge Govt mule fan, so that addition doesn't do much for me.  I could do without the Black Crowes too.

I'll throw this out there, the Catskill Chill is a great festival.  I went last year and the vibe was unmatched compared to other festivals I've been to.  If you can swing it, I suggest checking it out!


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got back from Mountain Jam.  Had a great time.  Really enjoyed the vibe and I have never hung out in that part of the world for anything other than skiing beg=fore.  Went hiking, played disc golf on the mountain and enjoyed the music.  We were going to bring mountain bikes but left them home because we figured  the trails would be too wet and muddy.  Would have been OK by Sunday.  Lots of good music but no band really stands out in my mind as great.  

Warren Haynes is probably my favorite living guitarist and I had never seen Govt. Mule before.  I enjoyed them but they are a bit heavier, musically speaking, than I like.  I thought Phil and Friends were good with some caveats,  First, I liked John Scofiel's playing, but did not love his tone and thought he played a lot of inappropriate things at inopportune times.  Second, there was a lot more space jamming than is necessary, ever.  Third, Warren was using an octave effect for much of the show and while it's OK here and there, and maybe he was going for a JG sound, his normal tone is much  better IMO.  Also IMO effects like that should be used more sparingly.

Having said all that I really enjoyed the show.  High points were Jeff Chimate's killer keyboard solos in Franklin's Tower and again when he cut loose in the second set.  Also loved the covers of the Beatles He Said She Said and While My Guitar Gently Weeps.


----------



## catskillman (Jun 10, 2013)

agree totally about the jamming -  overkill to the max!!!!  I watched Widespread Panic on line.  Shocked at how many stood in that driving rain to hear the jam go on and on and on.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

Primus on friday in the mellow rain was INCREDIBLE!!!!   i was surpised at the amount of people there.. I was figuring a couple hundred with the rain... But there was a couple thousand out there....  BOOOOOYA!!!
King fu in the lodge that night was SICK(new favorite band)..  

Widespread Panic in the DRIVING rain was awesome!!! I have a new appreciation for them... Herring is a shredmaster.. Dave Schools is a GREAT bass player...  Loved the setlist... Dug the groove and howthe set was laid out...

Mule on Saturday - no rain!!!  Dried out up front by the stage..  Great set!!!  Love MULE!!!  Nice and exploratory...  And trippy!!
Soullive late night outside was perfect - LOVE this band... Especially with the horns..

Jackie Greene... CRUSHED IT!!!  
Phil Lesh was superb!!  Scofield and Warren were awesome together...  Trading licks back and forth...  Sco was getting into some trippy loops that Phil just loved - flashing big smiles his way all night..!!!  Improve isn't easy and there will be issues..  Sco brings the improve...  The high moments blew away the low...
Chimate is the perfect foil to them..   That set was by far the most improved and exploratory I've seen in a long time..  Russo on drums.... Well... I love that guy...

Awesome weekend...


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

Funny how different folks like different strokes.  I though Jackie Green was just meh.  Scofield kept trying to do call and response over Haynes and it was cool at times but just way too much. let the dude play for pete's sake.  Big disappointment for me was that i was too tired to stay up for Soullive.  I have been wanting to see them live for a few years now and thought this was my chance.  Would have traded them for jackie Green's slot in a heartbeat.  Improv ain't that hard; it's what these guys do every day.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone can improve...  But doing it in a band is whats tough...  

I've been to Scofields master classes...  I get what he was trying to do...
These guys were obviously unrehearsed..  But the jams were great.. I was up close and Warren was psyched at Sco's playing..  I don't think he minded stepping back to let Sco go....  I fukcing love Scofield...  If you couldn't tell..  haha

Again - to me... That was the best Phil show I've seen in a while... I harkened back to original days of Phil and Friends...

I'd rather have Soullive on a night when we can funk out in the dirty dark and get crazy and dance around.....


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

It was obvious, I agree, that they were unrehearsed.  And I think they did a good job...Scofield did have some nice jazzy runs. He also shows a lot of patience in his solos which many guitarists lack.I actually preferred the only other Phil and friends show I have seen which was last year's Vibes with Jackie Green and Larry Campbell.  I was hoping Campbell would be in the mix last night as he is local and Phil played the ramble Saturday.  I get what you are saying about Soullive...just that I really wanted to catch them but couldn't hang that late.  Getting old I guess.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

I love Phil... Every type of Phil..
From dropping bombs with the Grateful Dead or getting exploratory with Warren to jamming with his boys at Levon's...
The GOTV show was great!!! Love Jackie and Larry and Teresa...  So good...

Next month I go see him at the Capitol..
Russo - JK and JOHN MEDESKI and SCOFIELD...   You may want to miss that one...  Medeski and Sco together will be really improved and crazy... .


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

catskillman said:


> agree totally about the jamming -  overkill to the max!!!!  I watched Widespread Panic on line.  Shocked at how many stood in that driving rain to hear the jam go on and on and on.



Bummer for you - to some of us - it was heaven...   
We're skiers.. We can handle a little weather..  All my Hunter crew was out and raging!!!!! So much fun..


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

I just saw Further at the Cap a few weeks back.  (Pre Bob Weir's fainting spell)  After Mtn. Jam I am getting burnt on Dead bands and will gladly wait until the Vibes for another dose.

Friday's rain definitely cut down the amount of time I spend at the festival.  Did not rush out to get on the road Friday morning... but the rain was not as bad as it looked on the webcast.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

After seeing Furthur at the Cap - the night before Bobby took the dive - I doubt I'll be rushing to see them again anytime soon..
It's good - but - there's nothing there that challenges my musical sense...  

It's tough for me to turn down a Phil show...     he's my hero...


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

dmc said:


> After seeing Furthur at the Cap - the night before Bobby took the dive - I doubt I'll be rushing to see them again anytime soon..
> It's good - but - there's nothing there that challenges my musical sense...
> 
> It's tough for me to turn down a Phil show...     he's my hero...




I thought you were a drummer?  How can you have a bassist for a hero if you are a drummer.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

crank said:


> I thought you were a drummer?  How can you have a bassist for a hero if you are a drummer.



You don't know a lot about drummers...
We are connected to bass players at a very deep level....   

A good bass player makes a drummer better...   I love my bass players...


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

I do know a lot about drummers and a lot about bass players.  I know the importance of the connection between bassist and drummer, (though as a guitarist I live more on the snare than the kick) it's just odd (to me) that you don't have a drummer as your musical hero is all.  I play guitar and have been in a bunch of bands; there are some bassists I will never play with again, some of those players are considered to be quite good but their style just does not work for me.   There are bass players I love playing with and listening to.  However, my musical heroes are guitarists.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm hero instrument agnostic.. I'm less about drumming and more about the ensemble..

I've always love Phil... He speaks to me musically - like Jerry did.. 
My other big hero is Chris Wood(MMW) - dude changed my style of playing more than a couple lessons with Billy Martin ever did..  

Joe Russo is certainly one of my heros..
Levon is/was a hero too..
Billy Martin is a mentor of mine... and a hero...  

Someone told me once - if you want a good lesson for learning drums take one from a horn(sax) player...  
And they were right..  Although I've been getting lessons to re visit things like hand and body position - there's not a lot about my style that will change with that..  I get my new influences from a number of different players now.  And they make me a more musical drummer..  
My playing has changed drastically for the better since I've started that path..


----------



## crank (Jun 10, 2013)

Good points.  I learned a lot about soloing and improv from listening to Miles Davis.  I've also learned a lot about guitar playing from listening to guys who's style does not really mesh with mine.  I learned a lot about percussive playing from Neil Young and how to drive a rhythm from a guy who plays acoustic guitar in Irish Bands named John Doyle.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

Perfect... Lets jam...  

I learn a lot about phrasing from Miles...  
Pure genius...


----------



## catskillman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmc said:


> Bummer for you - to some of us - it was heaven...
> We're skiers.. We can handle a little weather.. All my Hunter crew was out and raging!!!!! So much fun..




We ski too, and in the rain.  But standing in the rain and mud after surgery is not a smart thing to do.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

catskillman said:


> We ski too, and in the rain.  But standing in the rain and mud after surgery is not a smart thing to do.



For us healthy folks(sorry about your surgery) it's a very smart thing to do...
Assuming you like the band..  And own Gortex...  

It really wasn't that bad..  I get weter snowboarding in the rain...


----------



## 180 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mountain Jam was amazing once again!  Rain or shine.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2013)

180 said:


> Mountain Jam was amazing once again!  Rain or shine.



180 !!! Rockin the MJam field!!!


----------



## catskillman (Jun 12, 2013)

dmc said:


> For us healthy folks(sorry about your surgery) it's a very smart thing to do...
> Assuming you like the band.. And own Gortex...
> 
> It really wasn't that bad.. I get weter snowboarding in the rain...




It was not me that had the surgery, I was just being a good friend.

anyone going to see Willie tomorrow?


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2013)

catskillman said:


> It was not me that had the surgery, I was just being a good friend.
> 
> anyone going to see Willie tomorrow?



Nope... May sit on a friends deck at liftside and listen...


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill be on site this week trying to sell some ice cream and pretzels.. This weather is brutal.. Ill be right in the middle near the bbq trailers.. Im hoping saturday is insane and makes up for the terrible weather weve had.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Vortex (Jun 12, 2013)

I scored on the Ticket drop yesterday.  Going to see the stones tonight in Boston.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/bwevents/eventdetail.aspx?id=386






 Very cool show it will be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ReleaseNYC Really good local DJs that play NYC area weekdays after work with no covers. And coming this Halloween is an epic performance by them. https://www.facebook.com/events/182374841932281/


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2013)

Bill Payne from Little Feat is playing Levons this Saturday $35


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/bwevents/eventdetail.aspx?id=370 This will be great one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

Lynard Skynard this Saturday at Bethel woods even better because it a free tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/bwevents/eventdetail.aspx?id=370 This will be great one.



Amazing show Saturday great to hear Sknard was awesome drank lots in parking lot, I love Bethel Woods.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

This will be great and no cover in 2 days in NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)

Peach Festival in Scranton PA in couple weeks from today, I going thinking of getting cheap hotel their don't feel like camping, anyone from here going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/677310825630232/ this Sunday lots great Djs and great music for people who love to dance in NYC, I been on this ship before and it is a blast. http://rocksoff.com/shows/2697




Techno music at it best. Really good and great drinking and hanging with MJ to on this ship.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's 103 of the kegs (with apparently 3 more keg deliveries to occur before Saturday!) for the Mount Snow Brewer's Festival this weekend (Saturday + Sunday).  The Jeff Tuohy Band is playing Saturday, and from having heard them many times before, they kick some butt!

:beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Saturday August, 31 at the BB King Theater in NYC.

For those old enough to remember.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.thefelicebrothers.com/ Amy Helm(her father the late great Levon) and lots of others this Sat in Saugerties, NY, This will be great.   http://ssl.radiowoodstock.com/upload/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=477 $28 for whole show Sat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.thefelicebrothers.com/ Amy Helm(her father the late great Levon) and lots of others this Sat in Saugerties, NY, This will be great.   http://ssl.radiowoodstock.com/upload/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=477 $28 for whole show Sat.



Great music over 1000 people showed up more then they expected. Really cool sculpture their to. Best part was seeing and listening to Amy Helm and a lot of stuff and some covers from her dads group the Band.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

Amy Helm(daughter of late Levon is blond lady in middle of picture, from concert at Opus music Fes. in Saugerrties, NY this past weekend, she did cover 4 songs of her dad she is very good singer and great small venue with sculpters made from 1 guy for over 30 years- http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WMHDKB_Opus_40


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 3, 2013)

Going to see The Allman Brothers Band and Grace Potter in Mansfield MA this Friday night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

aveski2000 said:


> Going to see The Allman Brothers Band and Grace Potter in Mansfield MA this Friday night.



Have fun! I saw them with Bobby Weir and they were all excellent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

Tonight no cover, great DJ s and cheap drinks even better if your hanging with Mary Jane, really if your in NYC area and nothing to do tonight check this out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.bandsintown.com/event/71...site&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email Great music to dance to better if you dance with Mary Jane free cover low cost of drings Come see this shows https://www.facebook.com/events/222727724550494/permalink/224753577681242/


----------



## Edd (Oct 1, 2013)

Seeing Brother Ali tonight at the Paradise in Boston.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/fatjo?fref=ts  This Friday no cover and cheap drinks in NYC come dance and enjoy great DJ s to. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=515820485161741&set=oa.177288885792699&type=1


----------

